

Did a basic email take down US defence contractor RSA? - EdwardQ
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/security/3299500/did-this-e-mail-take-down-rsa/
Researchers believe a simple email may have unlocked one of the most respected computers on the planet that threatened US security - was as simple as: "I forward you this file for your review. Please open it and view it."  EMC recruiter opened up booby-trapped Excel spreadsheet, whoops.<p>By the way, your shoelaces are tied together.
======
adestefan
I'm sure RSA does defense related work, but I wouldn't call them a "defense
contractor."

~~~
sunchild
I think the confusion is due to the attacker's focus on RSA customers like
Lockheed (who were apparently compromised).

------
mgl
It wasn't "a basic e-mail" but a zero-day exploit inside Excel .

~~~
sunchild
The real problem is Excel executing embedded flash. Without that, the exploit
has no purchase, or at least would require an additional step from the user.

------
andylei
the next headline is gonna be "did a basic usb drive take out iran's nuclear
program?"

------
esad
So F-Secure has access and randomly digs through e-mails going through their
virus scanner?

~~~
mootothemax
_So F-Secure has access and randomly digs through e-mails going through their
virus scanner?_

No. This is from a website they provide where users upload suspicious files to
see if they're infected or not:

<http://www.virustotal.com/>

